# poser son derrière ?



## Sheena

Je voudrais savoir comment traduire l'expression "poser son derrière" en anglais.

 Existe-t-il une expression équivalente ou dois-je me contenter de "sit down" ?

 Merci


----------



## Aupick

En anglais américain il y a l'expression 'take a load off' (il faut comprendre 'take a load of your feet'). Je suis sûr qu'il y a d'autres possibilités.


----------



## texasweed

Poser son derrière = to take a load off ?
I didn't know of this figure of speech.
I'd have thought this was referring to placing one's rear end somewhere ?


----------



## Jessila

I think I heard once an expression that would quite match the french one, but it's betwenn very colloquial and vulgar : "Sit your ass"
But maybe that was just someone badly speaking, I don't even know if that formulation can be correct ^^


----------



## texasweed

Jessila said:
			
		

> I think I heard once an expression that would quite match the french one, but it's betwenn very colloquial and vulgar : "Sit your ass"
> But maybe that was just someone badly speaking, I don't even know if that formulation can be correct ^^


 
It is used but IMHO, under no circumstance should a translation be more (or less) vulgar than the original text. Here, it's *buttocks* or rear end.


----------



## french4beth

How about "park your butt here" (colloquial, of course)
Jessila - your expression would be "sit your @$$ down"


----------



## Jessila

lol ok
but what means IMHO ?

I know a few abbreviations, but am not yet familiar with all of them...


----------



## Agnès E.

IMHO : in my humble opinion


----------



## french4beth

IMHO - In My Humble Opinion - in other words, "I think that..."


----------



## Kelly B

I've told a child to "please put your bottom in that chair!" It is far more specific than your original, and a command rather than an invitation. Do you have a context in mind (perhaps it's obvious to French speakers...) ?


----------



## Jessila

thanks Agnes


----------



## Jessila

Kelly B said:
			
		

> I've told a child to "please put your bottom in that chair!" It is far more specific than your original, and a command rather than an invitation. Do you have a context in mind (perhaps it's obvious to French speakers...) ?



Well you can say "je vais poser mon derrière là" for example
but it can also be told to a child and in that case, I think what you said would be a good translation for it


----------



## xav

> In My Humble Opinion


Avec Quelques Majuscules, Tout De Même...
(i do understand why they are here, but find it so funny...)


----------



## Sheena

pour le contexte, il s'agit d'une petite fille qui pose son derrière sur une chaise pour écouter sa grand-mère lui raconter des histoires.
c'est un texte assez littéraire, et un registre familier ne convient donc pas...


----------



## Ratona

How about:

she sat herself down


----------



## suzi br

Hi Sheena
In the context you could say something like "she perched herself on the chair". It would be quite inappropriate to mention her rear-end in any form and "take a load off" is best kept for adult contexts too. (IMHO  )


----------



## E-J

I always thought "take a load off" referred quite innocently to one's FEET 

I agree with suzi_br that referring to the child's rear end wouldn't be at all appropriate in a literary text ... even though English does sometimes use "derriere" as a rather genteel (and humorous) way to refer to that portion of the anatomy! My vote goes to Ratona's "sat herself down".


----------



## uspaul

to use a non-offensive phrase and also something similar to the word derriere, one can say "take a seat" or "she took a seat.."   To me it is close to the French phrase because in English the word "seat" can mean both "chair" and also "butt" (derriere).


----------



## Fergus

I agree with Ratonna too! 

though i also aprove of "perched herself" provided that the origional provides us with a chair or something upon which she can be "perched"

I feel that Ratonnas is probably the safest bet as it covers all angles nicely

and i have never heard of the word seat being used to refer to someones butt


----------



## xav

Sheena said:
			
		

> pour le contexte, il s'agit d'une petite fille qui pose son derrière sur une chaise pour écouter sa grand-mère lui raconter des histoires.
> c'est un texte assez littéraire, et un registre familier ne convient donc pas...


Mais, Sheena, "poser son derrière" EST familier !! (pour ne pas dire vulgaire). Sinon, elle s'assied, tout simplement...
Cette expression est-elle dans le "texte littéraire" ?? Si oui, comment se fait-ce ? 
( pardon, c'est plus fort que moi)


----------



## Ratona

Why thank you E-J and Fergus! It is most kind of you both!


----------



## bettybolid

Sheena said:
			
		

> pour le contexte, il s'agit d'une petite fille qui pose son derrière sur une chaise pour écouter sa grand-mère lui raconter des histoires.
> c'est un texte assez littéraire, et un registre familier ne convient donc pas...



Littéraire ou non, un derrière reste un derrière, non?
 Je veux dire que même dans un texte littéraire, l'expression "poser son derrière" est assez familière.
 Ou bien est-ce que je n'ai rien compris au fil de la discussion?


----------



## Fergus

you are perfectly welcome Ratona and I appoligise for mis-spelling your name  

Fergus


----------



## E-J

Sheena said:
			
		

> pour le contexte, il s'agit d'une petite fille qui pose son derrière sur une chaise pour écouter sa grand-mère lui raconter des histoires. c'est un texte assez littéraire, et un registre familier ne convient donc pas...


 
Sheena, pourriez-vous nous donner la phrase entière svp?


----------



## Fergus

although a derriere may remain a derriere le problem c'est qu'en anglias les mots pour le traduire (ca veut dire bottom, butt arse etc) sont tout assez forts! 

Il faut souvenir que les anglais n'aime pas utilizer les chose comme ca dans les passages litteraires.

on peut meme utilizer "derriere" en anglais peut-etre?


----------



## geve

bettybolid said:
			
		

> Littéraire ou non, un derrière reste un derrière, non?
> Je veux dire que même dans un texte littéraire, l'expression "poser son derrière" est assez familière.


Je suis d'accord, "poser son derrière" me surprend dans le contexte d'un texte littéraire... Alors peut-être que le fait que ce soit un enfant rend le "derrière" moins choquant , mais bon...


----------



## bettybolid

Fergus said:
			
		

> although a derriere may remain a derriere le problem c'est qu'en anglias les mots pour le traduire (ca veut dire bottom, butt arse etc) sont tout assez forts!
> 
> Il faut souvenir que les anglais n'aime pas utilizer les chose comme ca dans les passages litteraires.


 
Merci pour cette explication, Fergus.


----------



## xav

> Originally Posted by *Fergus*
> _Il faut *se *souvenir que les anglais n'aime*nt* pas utili*s*er *d*es chose*s* comme ca dans les passages litteraires._


Les Français non plus, même avec le terme aussi neutre que possible de "derrière".


----------



## Ratona

Fergus said:
			
		

> although a derriere may remain a derriere le problem c'est qu'en anglias les mots pour le traduire (ca veut dire bottom, butt arse etc) sont tout assez forts!
> 
> Il faut souvenir que les anglais n'aime pas utilizer les chose comme ca dans les passages litteraires.
> 
> on peut meme utilizer "derriere" en anglais peut-etre?


 
Indeed, the use of an English equivalent of derriere would not be used when talking about a child. There are many forms such as "park your bum" or "sit your arse down", but this vocabulary seems too vulgar. Maybe "cheeks" or "buttocks" or "behind" are the most innocent words but I think using any of these would make the sentence sound quite disjointed.


----------



## Fergus

I quite agree - I forgot that we were talking about a child and therefore derriere would not be appropriate.

However Ratona I still feel that we have attempted to over complicate the issue and that it may be best to stick to your origional suggestion of she sat herself down. This avoids the whole bottom issue, which in my mind can only be a good thing - the poor girl in question must have started to develop a complex anyway!


----------



## suzi br

uspaul said:
			
		

> to use a non-offensive phrase and also something similar to the word derriere, one can say "take a seat" or "she took a seat.." To me it is close to the French phrase because in English the word "seat" can mean both "chair" and also "butt" (derriere).


 
Ah yes - this is a good idea - I've heard it used in the context of the seat of one's pants


----------



## Fergus

Thanks for the grammar correction by the way  se souvenir I was not aware of but les anglais aime!?!?!?!? I am deeply apologetic! That was one of my more slap-dash efforts! and les chose? I was obviously working too late...like I am now actually...

sorry  

fergus


----------



## river

Wanda waddled to the bus stop and *plunked her* weary *butt *on the concrete bench.She *sat her butt* in the chair. She *settled* *her* *butt* firmly in the chair.


----------

